# ammo advice for S&W 442 cc



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Any advice for sd ammo for my S&W 442 that I carry?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the Speer GoldDot Short Barrel is hard to beat.


----------

